# I finally tried a flutternutter sandwich, it cured my DP



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

The bad news was that... it wasn't all that tasty as I imagined 

Oh, and since it cured my DP forget everything you know about DP being about dissociation and emotions you couldn't handle. DP is actually based on a lack of fluffernutter in your life  jk


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Most relevant post ever.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

And it's fluffernutter,actually.Not fluTTErnutter


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Jokers should be banned.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

sunshinita said:


> And it's fluffernutter,actually.Not fluTTErnutter


I knew something didn't seem right lol


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Deeza said:


> Should have gone with nutella


Did. I'm actually eating the leftover nutella out the jar as we speak


----------

